# Marrriott Ebay Auction



## 1965 (Oct 7, 2012)

it is (10) day auction
(1) day left
Marriott Grande Vista
orlando, F
two bedroom
annual
lock off
platinum season
2013 First year

No bids after (9) days
not (1) single bid
minium bid is $999


Pls help me understand what is going on?

are they value of 
Marriott two bedroom orlando annual Lock off Platinium season weeks
not even worth $1,000
anymore??



Are the value of marriott


----------



## ronparise (Oct 7, 2012)

Id give it a little time before jumping to conclusions. There is still over a day before the auction ends.  Most serious bidders dont bid until the last minute


----------



## jme (Oct 7, 2012)

*watch it in final minute*

you can bet there will be a flurry of bids in the final minute....everybody knows it, especially those interested, so they are not playing their cards yet. it will most likely sell for the same general price that the Ebay market has determined or established in the past.....can't remember, but I think it was in neighborhood of $2500+.... a few have gone much higher in the past. (Check Ebay Advanced Search at top of Ebay page > then key word "Marriott Grande Vista" > then select "completed listings".......)

this is how ebay works.......if you want something, it's not always best to draw attention to it by making a bid, or by sharing on TUG. (that auction perhaps just picked up a few more interested parties due to your post)

if ever interested in anything on ebay, best to hold it close to the vest-----some don't feel this way and tend to bid and bid and try to drive away interest by upping the ante, but i'm of the opposite persuasion.


----------



## dioxide45 (Oct 7, 2012)

If the auction had ended I would venture to say that perhaps they aren't worth more than $1000. However, with a day to go, then I would say not. The high starting bid is scaring people from bidding. While they may be willing to pay more than that, they want to think they can score a deal and will start with a low bid. Those low bidders can't do that with the high starting bid. Quite common to see this with high starting bids.


----------



## larryallen (Oct 8, 2012)

Smart bidders set snipes to go off with about 5 seconds to go. Otherwise you are just bidding against yourself basically!


----------



## Beefnot (Oct 8, 2012)

1965 said:


> it is (10) day auction
> (1) day left
> Marriott Grande Vista
> orlando, F
> ...



Your post ended abruptly. Did you just forget to delete that last line, or are you an owner of Grande Vista purchased at developer pricing, and were simply to overcome with hyperventilated sobbing at the collapse in values?


----------



## DeniseM (Oct 8, 2012)

Beefnot said:


> Your post ended abruptly. Did you just forget to delete that last line, or are you an owner of Grande Vista purchased at developer pricing, and were simply to overcome with hyperventilated sobbing at the collapse in values?



It's probably just an accidentally duplicated line:



> are they value of Marriott two   bedroom orlando annual Lock off Platinium season weeks
> not even worth $1,000
> anymore??
> 
> ...


----------



## Beefnot (Oct 8, 2012)

I know, I know, Denise. I was just amusing myself with the visual of the OP reaching an emotional crescendo, where s/he couldn't finish a follow up question about the value of Marriotts and then just saying "Oh kcuf it all!" before clcking send.


----------



## 1965 (Oct 8, 2012)

i use my tablet to post on this website by speaking into the tablet
no typing
so sometimes the tablet picks up my words that were not intended to be a part of my post. If i had to type my intention with a keyboard


----------



## Bill4728 (Oct 8, 2012)

> Pls help me understand what is going on?
> 
> Is the value of Marriott two bedroom Orlando annual Lock off Platinum season weeks
> not even worth $1,000 anymore??




With 4 hour left it is currently at $1500  so yes  they are worth at least $1000.


----------



## Ann in CA (Oct 8, 2012)

1965 said:


> i use my tablet to post on this website by speaking into the tablet
> no typing
> so sometimes the tablet picks up my words that were not intended to be a part of my post. If i had to type my intention with a keyboard



Also, with an iPad, when I click preview to check for typos, it will not let me scroll down to the last of a post to edit if it is below the window, so have to post and switch to desk top iMac to edit those last lines, or just leave it if I only have iPad.  (or "Select all", copy, paste, edit and re-paste in new window) I love my iPad, but that is frustrating.  Know there must be a better way, so if anyone knows how I can (on iPad) scroll down to the final lines out of sight, (in the original window) please let me know!  Thanks!


----------



## Beefnot (Oct 8, 2012)

Ann in CA said:


> Also, with an iPad, when I click preview to check for typos, it will not let me scroll down to the last of a post to edit if it is below the window, so have to post and switch to desk top iMac to edit those last lines, or just leave it if I only have iPad.  (or "Select all", copy, paste, edit and re-paste in new window) I love my iPad, but that is frustrating.  Know there must be a better way, so if anyone knows how I can (on iPad) scroll down to the final lines out of sight, (in the original window) please let me know!  Thanks!



Interesting, I have an ipad2 and have no such problem.


----------



## windje2000 (Oct 8, 2012)

Ann in CA said:


> Also, with an iPad, when I click preview to check for typos, it will not let me scroll down to the last of a post to edit if it is below the window, so have to post and switch to desk top iMac to edit those last lines, or just leave it if I only have iPad.  (or "Select all", copy, paste, edit and re-paste in new window) I love my iPad, but that is frustrating.  Know there must be a better way, so if anyone knows how I can (on iPad) scroll down to the final lines out of sight, (in the original window) please let me know!  Thanks!




When you are posting, there are two 'double arrows' or triangles at the extreme right of the first command line, directly above the #.  Pressing the 'down' double arrow enlarges the window on my tablet.


----------



## jont (Oct 8, 2012)

larryallen said:


> Smart bidders set snipes to go off with about 5 seconds to go. Otherwise you are just bidding against yourself basically!


this is the only way to bid! set your bid to what you think its worth and then wait. takes all the emotion out of bidding. if you lose, there will always be another down the road.


----------



## Beefnot (Oct 8, 2012)

I prefer to snipe manually at 1 seconds left. i am able to outsnipe the esnipers. Thrilling.


----------



## dioxide45 (Oct 8, 2012)

Beefnot said:


> I prefer to snipe manually at 1 seconds left. i am able to outsnipe the esnipers. Thrilling.



I can't react that fast, at 5 seconds when the eSnipes hit, I don't have enough time to react, type in a higher bid and confirm. Plus the eSnipe could be higher than my bid anyway.


----------



## jme (Oct 8, 2012)

*shootout at the Ebay Corral*

<50 minutes to go, and fun to watch.  I can see the players slowly taking cover behind the barrels and water troughs.    I will stick to my guns and say it's still a great week to own, and should make $2500 area.........just under $2000 would be a steal.   a lot can be done with that week, not to mention rentals. Somebody's getting a deal. 

2-BR platinum lockoff at Grande Vista, are you kidding?  very desirable week for the portfolio. Deeded weeks, especially platinum Marriott lock-off weeks, are not worthless by any means.......

If it met certain other criteria that I'm needing, I'd buy it myself. For my specific plan, tho, it doesn't ....but when my grad-school kids stayed there this year and last year with friends for two consecutive years' Spring Breaks, I learned how great it was.....they loved it. Best Spring Breaks they ever had, they all said..... we'll see.

i already said as much in post #3.

********************************************

again now, < 27 min to go, 24 bids....this is how it goes....lots of activity late....virtually all late today........Been doing this a while.......got 649 transactions....one last flurry of bullets to go.

from what i see, there may be only 2 serious players left now at 23 min....(occasionally a third ready to pounce and beat both of them...happens about 30%)
******************
5 min....of the two final guys, one bidder put in a pretty high bid....will #2 guy be brave enough to find out how much it was?????  he's inching up, but has he gagged????    cool.

********************
just ended, and i think i pegged it.  two serious bidders, one made a high bid which caused other to test him, $25- $50 at a time, until he bailed. then a third stepped in and snagged it.  fun

somebody got a desirable week....but it may not pass ROFR

Much better than Monday Night Football


----------



## Egret1986 (Oct 8, 2012)

*Thrilling?!!!  Way to thrilling for me....I tried it in the past, but just couldn't*



Beefnot said:


> I prefer to snipe manually at 1 seconds left. i am able to outsnipe the esnipers. Thrilling.



I start hyper-ventilating, can't push buttons.....then it's over. 



dioxide45 said:


> I can't react that fast, at 5 seconds when the eSnipes hit, I don't have enough time to react, type in a higher bid and confirm. Plus the eSnipe could be higher than my bid anyway.



I can't react that fast neither.  Even if I have everything ready to go in the final seconds, it's just more than I'm equipped to handle.   Setting up a snipe works best for me.


----------



## 1965 (Oct 8, 2012)

*Final Price*

$2720 final price


----------



## jme (Oct 8, 2012)

That was really fun.

selling price was right along lines of what i said (see post #3)

been watching too long..........hope a TUGGER got it....it's a deal.

wouldn't surprise me if it was Joe........another rental.


----------



## Nickfromct (Oct 8, 2012)

jme said:


> That was really fun.
> 
> selling price was right along lines of what i said (see post #3)
> 
> ...



No, I did the bidding for a friend of mine who loves Orlando and whose wife is a teacher.


----------



## jme (Oct 8, 2012)

Ha !!! 

...another one just got listed...same seller.......he had two of them, and now after first sale, he's listed a minimum entry bid of $1995......good idea.  

He does this....sometimes has multiple weeks of same....he's selective with his weeks for sale...only deals with platinums, etc......

I bought one from him a few months ago.


----------



## jme (Oct 8, 2012)

Nickfromct said:


> No, I did the bidding for a friend of mine who loves Orlando and whose wife is a teacher.



regardless, nice job.  played like a champ. that was fun, no?  I think, then, you had a $3000 max. just a guess. 

You now see a second week listed, right?  how much does she like Orlando? two back-o-back weeks????


----------



## Nickfromct (Oct 8, 2012)

jme said:


> regardless, nice job.  played like a champ. that was fun, no?  I think, then, you had a $3000 max. just a guess.
> 
> You now see a second week listed, right?  how much does she like Orlando? two back-o-back weeks????



The max bid was $3000.01.


----------



## jme (Oct 8, 2012)

Nickfromct said:


> The max bid was $3000.01.



thought so.....wow, i'll bet they're loving you right about now.  definite cause for celebration.  Orlando's a happy place.........again, very nice job.


----------



## larryallen (Oct 9, 2012)

I love Ebay but I worry that shilling is a rampant problem in the timeshare auctions. Why does this seller have private auctions? 3 different buyers interested and none set snipes? One of the bidders inching up in a classic way to check where the top bid is... and then could always do a bid retraction if they want. Since it's private we can't check if the other bidders bid on this guy's auctions a lot or how many bid retractions they have.  I have no proof of anything but any time the seller has a lot (or all) of private auctions it makes me wonder.

http://offer.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewBids&item=120989654070&showauto=true


----------



## jont (Oct 9, 2012)

larryallen said:


> I love Ebay but I worry that shilling is a rampant problem in the timeshare auctions. Why does this seller have private auctions? 3 different buyers interested and none set snipes? One of the bidders inching up in a classic way to check where the top bid is... and then could always do a bid retraction if they want. Since it's private we can't check if the other bidders bid on this guy's auctions a lot or how many bid retractions they have.  I have no proof of anything but any time the seller has a lot (or all) of private auctions it makes me wonder.
> 
> http://offer.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewBids&item=120989654070&showauto=true



I'm not a big fan of discussing current ebay auctions on this forum. There is the possibilty of generating interest and pushing up prices. not saying this happened in this case, but it makes be wonder. I would never bid on anything once it's mentioned on this forum.


----------



## Beefnot (Oct 9, 2012)

jont said:


> I'm not a big fan of discussing current ebay auctions on this forum. There is the possibilty of generating interest and pushing up prices. not saying this happened in this case, but it makes be wonder. I would never bid on anything once it's mentioned on this forum.



Agree. That should be the TUG code.


----------



## NEGreyhound (Oct 9, 2012)

*Once it's mentioned here*

I'm with you jont. I had several purchases through ebay and kept quiet about any deals. Mostly successes but a few bad choices. Once it's mentioned here I stay away from bidding on it.


----------



## hypnotiq (Oct 9, 2012)

Beefnot said:


> Agree. That should be the TUG code.



+1. Especially when someone points out a gem to newbies.


----------



## jme (Oct 9, 2012)

larryallen said:


> I love Ebay but I worry that shilling is a rampant problem in the timeshare auctions. Why does this seller have private auctions? 3 different buyers interested and none set snipes? One of the bidders inching up in a classic way to check where the top bid is... and then could always do a bid retraction if they want. Since it's private we can't check if the other bidders bid on this guy's auctions a lot or how many bid retractions they have.  I have no proof of anything but any time the seller has a lot (or all) of private auctions it makes me wonder.
> 
> http://offer.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewBids&item=120989654070&showauto=true



I had a lot to say on that ongoing auction, but only after it had already been mentioned. I said initially in post #3 that such conversations on TUG were not good, as it generates new interest, which is a bad thing. But after it's been mentioned, too late....might as well watch it and comment. I was not a participant. 

I've watched a ton of these play out, and this particular one played out in a classic fashion, and I might also add, it went just as many other non-timeshare auctions play out. The final price was even in the range i anticipated.  Nothing out of the ordinary at all. When one bidder adds his bid and it automatically becomes outbid, obviously the other guy has set a higher max.....so if the bidder wishes to inch up to discover what that max was, he has to do it incrementally.....that's very common.

 I didn't spot any difference in this auction from any other random auction for anything. I dislike the "private" labels too, but many sellers do that especially for real estate. Even if they had "letters" instead of the "private" label, it makes no difference as they're all still blind. There's no way to tell if anyone's a shill or not, in any auction, so a potential bidder just has to have his own limit and needs to stick to it. In the end, somebody still got a deal here, imho.


----------



## jont (Oct 9, 2012)

jme said:


> I had a lot to say on that ongoing auction, but only after it had already been mentioned. I said initially in post #3 that such conversations on TUG were not good, as it generates new interest, which is a bad thing. But after it's been mentioned, too late....might as well watch it and comment. I was not a participant.
> 
> I've watched a ton of these play out, and this particular one played out in a classic fashion, and I might also add, it went just as many other non-timeshare auctions play out. The final price was even in the range i anticipated.  Nothing out of the ordinary at all. When one bidder adds his bid and it automatically becomes outbid, obviously the other guy has set a higher max.....so if the bidder wishes to inch up to discover what that max was, he has to do it incrementally.....that's very common.
> 
> I didn't spot any difference in this auction from any other random auction for anything. I dislike the "private" labels too, but many sellers do that especially for real estate. Even if they had "letters" instead of the "private" label, it makes no difference as they're all still blind. There's no way to tell if anyone's a shill or not, in any auction, so a potential bidder just has to have his own limit and needs to stick to it. In the end, somebody still got a deal here, imho.



You're right, once the cat is out of the bag, no real harm.


----------



## SueDonJ (Oct 9, 2012)

hypnotiq said:


> +1. Especially when someone points out a gem to newbies.



I don't do eBay auctions so don't have an opinion about when it's okay or not to talk about them.  But whatever we're talking about, what difference does it make if it's a newbie or a long-timer who benefits by us sharing what we know?  All of us were new at one time - how many of us would have stayed if we had been given the impression that we weren't as welcome?  I don't think I would have.

These kinds of things on TUG make me sad.  We're not supposed to be a clique or have a hierarchy, IMO.


----------



## hypnotiq (Oct 9, 2012)

You missed the point.


----------



## SueDonJ (Oct 9, 2012)

hypnotiq said:


> You missed the point.



Obviously.  Maybe you'd like to explain it to me?


----------



## Jeffrey (Oct 9, 2012)

SueDonJ said:


> Obviously.  Maybe you'd like to explain it to me?



The way I read it and I think it was meant is that the "newbie" on TUG or "newbie" in the timeshare scene is less experienced and might jump at the perceived "deal of a lifetime" as opposed to the seasoned timeshare owner (or TUG member) who has gained experience by following discussions and pricing for a longer period of time.... 
I do not read it be arrogant or disrespective of a "newbie". As you stated, we were all newbies at one point


----------



## hypnotiq (Oct 9, 2012)

Jeffrey said:


> The way I read it and I think it was meant is that the "newbie" on TUG or "newbie" in the timeshare scene is less experienced and might jump at the perceived "deal of a lifetime" as opposed to the seasoned timeshare owner (or TUG member) who has gained experience by following discussions and pricing for a longer period of time....
> I do not read it be arrogant or disrespective of a "newbie". As you stated, we were all newbies at one point



Exactly.


----------



## Jeffrey (Oct 9, 2012)

If I found a real gem on Ebay, then I would definitely go silent and hope no one else finds it... let alone publishing it here amongst my most fierce competitors.  

Once I have won the auction, I would then of course boast here and hope that my fellow Tuggers wish me the best on it passing ROFR


----------



## SueDonJ (Oct 9, 2012)

I'm sorry but I still don't understand what being a newbie has to do with anything.  What difference does it make if the person who learns here on TUG about an eBay auction to watch is a TUG newbie or a timeshare newbie or an eBay newbie?

I get the idea of the whole "keep silent about eBay auctions" thing (though not sure I'd agree with it if I played that game.  The similar silent treatment with II XYZ info makes me bonkers and I do play that game.)  I'm just not sure why it's "especially" important to single out newbies - of any kind - when talking about eBay auctions.


----------



## jme (Oct 9, 2012)

I think posts # 36 & 37 explain what was meant.  Seems it was merely intended to be a caveat to anyone less experienced to NOT jump at an auction. I didn't read it myself as a cut to a newbie, just words of wisdom. Other than that, I'm staying out of it. But "no harm, no foul" in my book.....


----------



## Beefnot (Oct 9, 2012)

SueDonJ said:


> I'm sorry but I still don't understand what being a newbie has to do with anything.  What difference does it make if the person who learns here on TUG about an eBay auction to watch is a TUG newbie or a timeshare newbie or an eBay newbie?
> 
> I get the idea of the whole "keep silent about eBay auctions" thing (though not sure I'd agree with it if I played that game.  The similar silent treatment with II XYZ info makes me bonkers and I do play that game.)  I'm just not sure why it's "especially" important to single out newbies - of any kind - when talking about eBay auctions.



Heck, we shouldn't be giftwrapping certain nuggets of knowledge for those who have not been around long enough to know whether it is really suitable for them.  That comes with time and experience and hard work of learning what will work best for one's family.  I was initially skeptical about the whole 6-month rule, but now I am a believer.  I made mistakes in my first six months, and I was all over the boards that entire time.  It just doesn't sink in right until at least after 6 months.  Besides, I just don't believe in allowing those who haven't put in the time to shoot layups.

XYZ is a whole different scenario.  That is not about newbie vs. veteran.  That's about paid up TUG member vs. the howling masses.  That's just straight Robin Hoodism as far as I'm concerned.  I am an adamant believer that keeping certain valuable info among members should be TUG credo.  I wish there was a TUG Code.


----------



## Nickfromct (Oct 9, 2012)

jme said:


> I had a lot to say on that ongoing auction, but only after it had already been mentioned. I said initially in post #3 that such conversations on TUG were not good, as it generates new interest, which is a bad thing. But after it's been mentioned, too late....might as well watch it and comment. I was not a participant.
> 
> I've watched a ton of these play out, and this particular one played out in a classic fashion, and I might also add, it went just as many other non-timeshare auctions play out. The final price was even in the range i anticipated.  Nothing out of the ordinary at all. When one bidder adds his bid and it automatically becomes outbid, obviously the other guy has set a higher max.....so if the bidder wishes to inch up to discover what that max was, he has to do it incrementally.....that's very common.
> 
> I didn't spot any difference in this auction from any other random auction for anything. I dislike the "private" labels too, but many sellers do that especially for real estate. Even if they had "letters" instead of the "private" label, it makes no difference as they're all still blind. There's no way to tell if anyone's a shill or not, in any auction, so a potential bidder just has to have his own limit and needs to stick to it. In the end, somebody still got a deal here, imho.



Well, I was a little surprised to see the auction being talked about here while I was killing time waiting to put in a bid. I agree with what JME said, I don't like the private label either, but I knew what the range of prices were for a platinum Grande Vista unit and was willing to pay at the upper end, but would not have exceeded since others would be along at some point in time.


----------



## SueDonJ (Oct 9, 2012)

Beefnot said:


> ... I wish there was a TUG Code.



I think there is, right there on the Home Page:


> Welcome to TUG
> Providing the truth about timeshares to owners for 18  years!
> The Timeshare User's Group, started in 1993 by a group of Timeshare Owners just like yourself, is a family run self-help organization providing an unbiased source of consumer oriented information and advice on Timeshares and the Timeshare concept. Here at TUG you get the truth about timeshares for FREE!



I'm not sure if I'm being understood here.  If the issue about whether current eBay auctions should be talked about in TUG threads ever came up for a vote, I'd abstain because it's an issue that doesn't affect me personally.  If we were forced to vote (I know, unreasonable, but I'm trying to make a point) then I'd vote no because of the welcome message above, same reason I don't like the cloak of secrecy for II XYZ's that some TUGgers want.  I understand why some want "No Discussions About eBay Auctions" to be a TUG rule, though that's not the reason I jumped in here.  Hypnotiq made a point of singling out newbies as "especially" not worthy of learning about current eBay auctions.  I get the general idea if you don't want them talked about at all.  But I don't get why newbies are in a special class all by themselves if you subscribe to the general idea.

That's all.  It's no big deal, and I don't believe that the issue will ever be put to a vote anyway.


----------



## Beefnot (Oct 9, 2012)

SueDonJ said:


> I'm not sure if I'm being understood here.  If the issue about whether current eBay auctions should be talked about in TUG threads ever came up for a vote, I'd abstain because it's an issue that doesn't affect me personally.  If we were forced to vote (I know, unreasonable, but I'm trying to make a point) then I'd vote no because of the welcome message above, same reason I don't like the cloak of secrecy for II XYZ's that some TUGgers want.  I understand why some want "No Discussions About eBay Auctions" to be a TUG rule, though that's not the reason I jumped in here.  Hypnotiq made a point of singling out newbies as "especially" not worthy of learning about current eBay auctions.  I get the general idea if you don't want them talked about at all.  But I don't get why newbies are in a special class all by themselves if you subscribe to the general idea.
> 
> That's all.  It's no big deal, and I don't believe that the issue will ever be put to a vote anyway.



I'm not talking about written TUG forum rules, but about agreed upon norms that we just don't do.  Posting auction gems that are still open, publicizing super secrets to those who don't see fit to pay a few bucks for membership, etc.  

As for Hypnotiq's point, you are definitely not being understood then, because I in no way found him saying newbs are "not worthy" of learning about current eBay auctions.  As for learning, if learning is the goal, a closed auction is every bit as informative.


----------



## dioxide45 (Oct 9, 2012)

Not talking about active auction is an unwritten rule, just like not kissing a baseball that is in play.

I don't really know how much talking about active auctions has on their final bid price. People looking to buy are looking regularly. People on TUG know about Ebay, so we aren't driving a lot of people there. Given that, I still would be mighty cheesed if an auction I was bidding on was publicized here.


----------



## Ann in CA (Oct 9, 2012)

windje2000 said:


> When you are posting, there are two 'double arrows' or triangles at the extreme right of the first command line, directly above the #.  Pressing the 'down' double arrow enlarges the window on my tablet.



Thanks Wingje2000!  Found it.  Amazing what we can learn on TUG!


----------



## pwrshift (Oct 9, 2012)

It appears that the OP lost the bidding because of mentioning it on TUG.  In the end, I believe the buyer paid about double what they have sold for in the past.  On the other hand my observation is that prices generally are again rising on eBay.

However, that doesn't appear to be the case for Manor Club as I noticed there were two Manor Club Platinums for $66 so far with less than a day left.  Interesting description says Paypal doesn't allow them to be paid for that way, and the seller insistes they must be closed through a native organization.  Strange...especially when you see someone trying to rent a Christmas week there for $1575.

Brian


----------



## 1965 (Oct 9, 2012)

would the marriott manor club  platinium two bedroom two bathroom annual use
lock off in williamsburg,Va
have the same interval marriott trading power as the  Marriott Grande Vista
platinum two bedroom two bathroom annual use lock off in Orlando,FL


----------



## MOXJO7282 (Oct 9, 2012)

jme said:


> That was really fun.
> 
> selling price was right along lines of what i said (see post #3)
> 
> ...



You had this one pegged Marty. Although I'm really looking for a 3BDRM GV to add to my portfolio I was in this at $2k but then dropped out.


----------



## jont (Oct 10, 2012)

MOXJO7282 said:


> You had this one pegged Marty. Although I'm really looking for a 3BDRM GV to add to my portfolio I was in this at $2k but then dropped out.



Joe
As an active participant in this auction, did it bother you that it was being discussed on this forum?
just curious.


----------



## m61376 (Oct 10, 2012)

Just to add my 2 cents- although probably worth just that - I occasionally look at Ebay auctions, not really in the market but do keep a tab open to keep up with the market if nothing else Anyway, when I see a post on Tug it draws my attention to the auction and human nature is such that it causes people to check it out. 

I agree that it does a disservice to other members to draw attention to a particularly good deal before it closes, and esp. making this info. available to non-members. While it is true that anyone can see Ebay listings, alerting everyone to a particular deal does draw more traffic and potential competition to it.

Discussing it after the fact is helpful for general marketplace info. though.


----------



## jont (Oct 10, 2012)

m61376 said:


> Just to add my 2 cents- although probably worth just that - I occasionally look at Ebay auctions, not really in the market but do keep a tab open to keep up with the market if nothing else Anyway, when I see a post on Tug it draws my attention to the auction and human nature is such that it causes people to check it out.
> 
> I agree that it does a disservice to other members to draw attention to a particularly good deal before it closes, and esp. making this info. available to non-members. While it is true that anyone can see Ebay listings, alerting everyone to a particular deal does draw more traffic and potential competition to it.
> 
> Discussing it after the fact is helpful for general marketplace info. though.



Maybe if they had a private place to be posted, like the sightings threads.
At least that way, info would be available to members only.


----------



## Nickfromct (Oct 10, 2012)

Just to add my $.02 as the winning bidder: 

a) I don't think I paid anymore than I would have if this thread didn't exist. Recent sales were in the $2500-$3000 range. My max bid was $3k, so I was prepared to go to pay that if necessary. 

b) I would be all for a private Ebay transaction board like the sightings board we have. I don't however, think I paid any more than I would had a private Ebay board been in existance.  

c)It appears Joe was looking at this auction as more of a financial purchase (ie; renting the unit) and if his choke point was $2k, more power to him in his disciplined approach.


----------



## csxjohn (Oct 10, 2012)

m61376 said:


> ...I agree that it does a disservice to other members to draw attention to a particularly good deal before it closes, and esp. making this info. available to non-members...



I'm not sure I can agree with this statement.

By discussing the auction you may be doing a disservice to members who have their eye on it, but by not discussing it you are doing a disservice to other members who may be interested in that auction but didn't notice it.

My feeling is that we are here to help each other.  How do you distinguish which group you want to help?  The ones trying to keep an auction secret or the ones who would benefit by having the auction made public?

I would like a place where they could be discussed among members only though.  If you won't pay the $15 there should be things you're not entitled to and this could be one of them.


----------



## Beefnot (Oct 10, 2012)

csxjohn said:


> I would like a place where they could be discussed among members only though.  If you won't pay the $15 there should be things you're not entitled to and this could be one of them.



Yeah but the TUG power(s) that be do not want to add more value-adds to membership for some strange reason.  A single Sightings/Distressed forum is as far as they will go.


----------



## iamnotshopgirl (Oct 10, 2012)

m61376 said:


> Just to add my 2 cents- although probably worth just that - I occasionally look at Ebay auctions, not really in the market but do keep a tab open to keep up with the market if nothing else Anyway, when I see a post on Tug it draws my attention to the auction and human nature is such that it causes people to check it out.
> 
> I agree that it does a disservice to other members to draw attention to a particularly good deal before it closes, and esp. making this info. available to non-members. While it is true that anyone can see Ebay listings, alerting everyone to a particular deal does draw more traffic and potential competition to it.
> 
> Discussing it after the fact is helpful for general marketplace info. though.



Just too add my 2 cents also. I have bought three resale timeshares all from Ebay and all Marriott. I monitor Ebay for Marriott Timeshares and have them listed under "saved searches" "Marriott Timeshares". I have been doing this for a number of years and have developed a strategy to "win" the auction. I would never post to Tug once I have decided that I want a particular timeshare and I intend to bid. Please do not take any offense to the previous statement. My concern is competition for the auction. I am in it to "win it" and quite frankly do not want to tip my hand to anyone. After the auction I have posted to Tug and I am happy to answer all questions concerning the auction and bid. I post to Dioxides ROFR Board. I share the information of my success with all but my advice is not to post anything until after the completion of the auction.

bob


----------



## larryallen (Oct 10, 2012)

I didn't realize this was such a deep issue.


----------



## jont (Oct 10, 2012)

iamnotshopgirl said:


> Just too add my 2 cents also. I have bought three resale timeshares all from Ebay and all Marriott. I monitor Ebay for Marriott Timeshares and have them listed under "saved searches" "Marriott Timeshares". I have been doing this for a number of years and have developed a strategy to "win" the auction. I would never post to Tug once I have decided that I want a particular timeshare and I intend to bid. Please do not take any offense to the previous statement. My concern is competition for the auction. I am in it to "win it" and quite frankly do not want to tip my hand to anyone. After the auction I have posted to Tug and I am happy to answer all questions concerning the auction and bid. I post to Dioxides ROFR Board. I share the information of my success with all but my advice is not to post anything until after the completion of the auction.
> 
> bob



Bob those are my feelings exactly! I am more than happy to share any info or knowledge I have but a live auction is another story. Besides, most people on this board have way more knowledge and experience than me and I need whatever little advantage I may have. Even a blind squirrel like myself finds a nut every now and then.


----------



## SueDonJ (Oct 10, 2012)

iamnotshopgirl said:


> Just too add my 2 cents also. I have bought three resale timeshares all from Ebay and all Marriott. I monitor Ebay for Marriott Timeshares and have them listed under "saved searches" "Marriott Timeshares". I have been doing this for a number of years and have developed a strategy to "win" the auction. I would never post to Tug once I have decided that I want a particular timeshare and I intend to bid. Please do not take any offense to the previous statement. My concern is competition for the auction. I am in it to "win it" and quite frankly do not want to tip my hand to anyone. After the auction I have posted to Tug and I am happy to answer all questions concerning the auction and bid. I post to Dioxides ROFR Board. I share the information of my success with all but my advice is not to post anything until after the completion of the auction.
> 
> bob





jont said:


> Bob those are my feelings exactly! I am more than happy to share any info or knowledge I have but a live auction is another story. Besides, most people on this board have way more knowledge and experience than me and I need whatever little advantage I may have. Even a blind squirrel like myself finds a nut every now and then.



I mostly agree with both of you and think that it isn't unreasonable for folks who are playing the eBay game to not tip their hands.  There's nothing wrong with choosing for yourself to play the game according to the unwritten rules.  The problem I have is with TUGgers who take it upon themselves to chastise others for not playing the same way.

By their very nature unwritten rules cannot be officially enforced, and IMO as a TUG participant (and not with my moderator tiara on  ) I don't like to see anything here that suggests a clique or "members only" mindset.  To me, the very specific usage options already in place on the Sightings board are enough.  I understand that others do not agree and have no problem with a friendly agreement to disagree.

But it seems to me that over the last year or so in the TUG public forums there have been a few unfriendly discussions related to various unwritten rules and there's been a push toward using the TUG Sightings board for more and more timeshare-related information.  Both of those things effectively serve to make TUG guests feel unwelcome.  I don't like that; it wasn't the vibe I got when I first found TUG or during most of my years here.

Of course my opinion doesn't count any more or less than any other TUGgers' so my suggestion is, if you have a Sightings-only or official rule proposal you should present it to TUGBrian for consideration.


----------



## jont (Oct 10, 2012)

SueDonJ said:


> I mostly agree with both of you and think that it isn't unreasonable for folks who are playing the eBay game to not tip their hands.  There's nothing wrong with choosing for yourself to play the game according to the unwritten rules.  The problem I have is with TUGgers who take it upon themselves to chastise others for not playing the same way.
> 
> By their very nature unwritten rules cannot be officially enforced, and IMO as a TUG participant (and not with my moderator tiara on  ) I don't like to see anything here that suggests a clique or "members only" mindset.  To me, the very specific usage options already in place on the Sightings board are enough.  I understand that others do not agree and have no problem with a friendly agreement to disagree.
> 
> ...



Susan
I really don't think this happens all that often to be a big issue. It seems that every now and then it occurs and it makes me cringe but I don't lose any sleep over it. It's not like i'm buying up lots of TS on ebay. Just like to track prices on select resorts as a hobby.


----------



## Quadmaniac (Oct 10, 2012)

jont said:


> Bob those are my feelings exactly! I am more than happy to share any info or knowledge I have but a live auction is another story. Besides, most people on this board have way more knowledge and experience than me and I need whatever little advantage I may have. Even a blind squirrel like myself finds a nut every now and then.



That's my thoughts too. I don't mind sharing what I know or learned, but I am certainly not going to attract more attention to something I am interested in buying to increase the price.


----------



## Beefnot (Oct 10, 2012)

SueDonJ said:


> Of course my opinion doesn't count any more or less than any other TUGgers' so my suggestion is, if you have a Sightings-only or official rule proposal you should present it to TUGBrian for consideration.



His silence has already answered the question plenty of times. What we got in place now is all we're gonna get.


----------



## SueDonJ (Oct 10, 2012)

Beefnot said:


> His silence has already answered the question plenty of times. What we got in place now is all we're gonna get.



I don't think that Brian reads every thread on TUG or even every forum.  He might, I don't know for sure, but over the years I've gotten the impression that he sometimes doesn't know things until they're specifically brought to his attention.  That's not a knock on him - TUG is probably a much different animal for him than it is for most of us.  In any event, it can't hurt to invite him to the conversation if you feel strongly enough about it.


----------



## dioxide45 (Oct 10, 2012)

To be fair, the OP didn't even post a link to the Ebay auction.


----------



## Quadmaniac (Oct 10, 2012)

dioxide45 said:


> To be fair, the OP didn't even post a link to the Ebay auction.



But anyone who is interested could easily find exactly which auction he was referring to as his description was pretty specific.


----------



## larryallen (Oct 10, 2012)

This is ridiculous.  This is a public internet forum. Ebay is public. It's not like people are divulging a high level secret on here.  Anybody who really wants to keep track of auctions can set Ebay alerts which a lot of people do. It's interesting discussion to hear people's insight on the auctions, some people notice stuff others didn't notice, etc.... It's fun to guess where the auctions will end.  Basically it's a type of timeshare topic being discussed on a timeshare website. Seems like a pretty good place for the discussions. It seems like some people might take their timeshares a touch too serious.


----------



## Beefnot (Oct 11, 2012)

larryallen said:


> This is ridiculous.  This is a public internet forum. Ebay is public. It's not like people are divulging a high level secret on here.  Anybody who really wants to keep track of auctions can set Ebay alerts which a lot of people do. It's interesting discussion to hear people's insight on the auctions, some people notice stuff others didn't notice, etc.... It's fun to guess where the auctions will end.  Basically it's a type of timeshare topic being discussed on a timeshare website. Seems like a pretty good place for the discussions. It seems like some people might take their timeshares a touch too serious.



Call it what you will. We can be all buddy buddy and help it each other out in learning the game and getting the most out of our ownerships. I am all for it. But when you mess with folks' money, well it is not all fun and games anymore.


----------



## EKniager (Oct 11, 2012)

I'm coming late to the party so I apologize if this has been said, but...  Why is everyone assuming TUGers are just buying and not selling?  Publicizing these public/eBay auctions may help the seller get a better price.  I personally agree with the comments that these are public forums and public auctions and we shouldn't choose sides.  Where is the limit of these unwritten codes?  Banning folks from posting foreclosure auctions, like the Custom House threads?  If you are bidding, good luck, but don't expect others to keep it quiet for you!  

(Just another opinion.)


----------



## TheTimeTraveler (Oct 11, 2012)

EKniager said:


> I'm coming late to the party so I apologize if this has been said, but...  Why is everyone assuming TUGers are just buying and not selling?  Publicizing these public/eBay auctions may help the seller get a better price.  I personally agree with the comments that these are public forums and public auctions and we shouldn't choose sides.  Where is the limit of these unwritten codes?  Banning folks from posting foreclosure auctions, like the Custom House threads?  If you are bidding, good luck, but don't expect others to keep it quiet for you!
> 
> (Just another opinion.)







Very good point!  Maybe the OP was the one trying to auction the unit and was surprised at the lack of bidding activity on it...

If true, it's a clever way to get to the piece of cheese   :rofl::hysterical:




.


----------



## larryallen (Oct 11, 2012)

TheTimeTraveler said:


> Very good point!  Maybe the OP was the one trying to auction the unit and was surprised at the lack of bidding activity on it...
> 
> If true, it's a clever way to get to the piece of cheese   :rofl::hysterical:
> 
> .



That's a very old (and common) trick on the internet. The use of social media to boost sales and/or auction prices. You can easily check what other people have posted on and if the majority of their posts are threads like this then you know you have a inside person. I don't have time to investigate of course as it appears the OP has a lot of posts.


----------



## Beefnot (Oct 11, 2012)

larryallen said:


> That's a very old (and common) trick on the internet. The use of social media to boost sales and/or auction prices. You can easily check what other people have posted on and if the majority of their posts are threads like this then you know you have a inside person. I don't have time to investigate of course as it appears the OP has a lot of posts.



People are not regularly selling oodles of their own timeshares, so looking at someone's prior posts wouldn't be all that meaningful anyway.


----------



## EKniager (Oct 11, 2012)

My point wasn't that the OP was pulling a fast one!  I was just responding to the discussion that implied TUG'ers should not hurt a buyer's opportunity to get a bargain.  I just don't think that we should take sides, one way or the other.


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Oct 11, 2012)

I am struggling to figure out how a specific eBay auction can be considered a secret in the first place. We are on here all the time saying this and that about all these Marriott's. The values have been discussed over and over and in reference to eBay. The uninformed have become educated. This specific unit type (resort, season, size) is on eBay constantly. I see at least one new auction listing a week. There is nothing to be kept private because it's already common knowledge.


----------



## larryallen (Oct 11, 2012)

Beefnot said:


> People are not regularly selling oodles of their own timeshares, so looking at someone's prior posts wouldn't be all that meaningful anyway.



I was suggesting a timeshare company posing as a timeshare owner on here.


----------



## tugger2020 (Oct 11, 2012)

*Similar eBay Item*

Anyone know why this Marriott timeshare sold for $1225?  It seems like a similar unit to the one the OP mentioned.  

http://www.ebay.com/itm/MARRIOTT-GR...IMESHARE-FREE-CLOSING-TRANSFER-/221135267041?

There's a note in the post that says: 

"2012 NOT BEEN USED NOR BANKED BUT IT WILL BE DIFFICULT TO USE BECAUSE OF THE TIME OF THE YEAR OF PURCHASE"

***Nevermind, I just noticed this was an every other use unit versus an annual use that the OP talked about.


----------



## dioxide45 (Oct 11, 2012)

I had this on my watch list. Every other year with true first usage starting in 2014 and likely responsible for the 2013 MFs. The free closing costs made it a little more attractive but someone would have to wait almost two years before getting to use it.


----------



## Beefnot (Oct 11, 2012)

tugger2020 said:


> Anyone know why this Marriott timeshare sold for $1225?  It seems like a similar unit to the one the OP mentioned.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/MARRIOTT-GR...IMESHARE-FREE-CLOSING-TRANSFER-/221135267041?
> 
> ...



This was an an every other year timeshare whereas the other one was annual.


----------



## tugger2020 (Oct 12, 2012)

Beefnot said:


> This was an an every other year timeshare whereas the other one was annual.



Thanks, I noticed that just after I posted http://tugbbs.com/forums/images/smilies/doh.gif


----------

